# Lordstown 2017 Group Activities



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Based on the schedule we have set up already, we are planning on getting to the plant early on Friday to get our tours done. We have two days where we can squeeze in some group activities. I don't expect that everyone will be available for all of these activities, but it will be nice to spend time with fellow members. 

We have two days available for extra activities: 
Friday evening
Saturday all day
Sunday all day

So far, we have three activities available. *Please feel free to make recommendations for other group activities*. Naturally, all activities are subject to weather, which we won't know about till we get closer to the date. 


*- Shooting range* - Sunday or Saturday. I'll be there showing up around 10 or 11, and will stay for a few hours, mostly at the trap range. 
Address: A&A Shooting Club, 12006 Fenstermaker Rd, Garrettsville, OH 44231

We went here last year and everyone had a really great time, even the Canadians! It's a huge complex with several ranges. I'll have a double barrel side by side 12 gauge that everyone is welcome to use for trap well as a couple of 9mm handguns for anyone who wants to hit up a pistol range. I can teach you how to use them safely. 

Cost (cash only): 
Pistol Range: $10/hr 
Trap Range: $6 per round (25 clays)

I recommend that you get your own ammo before you get to the range. All you need is an ID to shoot. You can find 12 gauge and 9mm at any Walmart. A box of 25 12-gauge shells runs around $5-$6. A 50-round box of 9mm will run you about $15. If you plan to hit the trap range, you'll probably only go through 2-3 boxes before your shoulder tells you it's time to quit. 

*
- Drag racing* - Friday only. Quaker City Motorsports park has a Test & Tune that day. Gates open at 5:00. It can get busy there, so you'll probably get 3 or 4 passes in the entire night. Plenty of time to hang out and talk to other racers though. 
Address: Quaker City Motorsports Park: 10225 W South Range Rd, Salem, OH 44460

Cost: 
Racers: $20 per car
Spectators: $10 per individual

I've been to this track and it's a lot of fun. 


*- Drive-In Theater *- Friday or Saturday. There are two in this area; Elm Road Triple Drive-In (which we went to a couple years ago), and Skyway Drive-In. Both seem to have concession stands, and the prices are pretty reasonable. 

Cost:
General Admission (Elm Road): $9
General Admission (Skyway): $8
Children 5-11 (Elm road): $4
Children 4-11 (Skyway): $4
Any age younger gets in free.

I'll update the drive-in theater once I can call and get show times and available movies.


*- Bowling *- John, do you remember where we went last year?


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

What is the gun Laws for buying ammo in ohio? In my state its a pistol permit from connecticut or an ammo permit


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Acolombie said:


> What is the gun Laws for buying ammo in ohio? In my state its a pistol permit from connecticut or an ammo permit


No permit required.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Acolombie said:


> What is the gun Laws for buying ammo in ohio? In my state its a pistol permit from connecticut or an ammo permit





XtremeRevolution said:


> No permit required.


This. You just need a legit government issued ID, preferably a State Drivers License or a State ID. Many folks will be clueless of a DoD Common Access Card or a Passport. Last time I tried to use a CAC they literally had pre 9/11 guide where the newest form strips most the stuff they are told to look for. Most Wally Worlds here have a 2 box max on .22LR ammo but care less on the rest. Most Wally Worlds except the one way up in my area has ammo so if one is out the next one most likely have it. 



> Ohio is a traditional open carry state. Recently, the Ohio legislature passed HB-12 over Governor Taft's veto, thus preempting all local open carry bans even in Ohio's “home rule” localities. Unfortunately, despite passage of HB-12, *a permit to conceal is still required to openly carry a handgun in a vehicle*.


 That means Handgun and ammo separate. Separate can mean same bag but different closable compartments not accessible by driver. Loaded means full mag inserted even if no round in chamber. 
Lawriter - ORC - 2923.16 Improperly handling firearms in a motor vehicle.

Not sure of your state laws who issued your CCW/CHL but Ohio wants you to notify cops you "Interact with" that you have a concealed firearm. 
Lawriter - ORC - 2923.126 Duties of licensed individual.

As for purchase from a FFL while you are here, With a Ohio CHL you skip the background check but can't speak on out of state reciprocity issued CHL/CCW. Private sales no need for background check.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Drive in sounds fun for saturday, and racing on friday.....I'm not gun educated but for a shooting range do you use your own gun? Do you need a permit? I don't have a permit or a gun so was jw..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Drive in sounds fun for saturday, and racing on friday.....I'm not gun educated but for a shooting range do you use your own gun? Do you need a permit? I don't have a permit or a gun so was jw..


Depends on the range if they rent and a few of us seem to have enough to spread the wealth depending on how many show up. Requirements for the ranges here is Valid ID as stated in my post above and usually no felony. Besides that certain age needs supervision and no permits needed unless you bring some fully auto BATF items. The range I go to, you have to have a pistol to rent a pistol but can rent a long gun w/o having a gun because this situation happened there. Mentor Point Blank Range & Gun Shop incident ruled suicide Reminds me I need to hit up that Gander Mountain near that range before it's too late. 

Gander Mountain Said to be Considering Bankruptcy | OutdoorHub


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Depends on the range if they rent and a few of us seem to have enough to spread the wealth depending on how many show up. Requirements for the ranges here is Valid ID as stated in my post above and usually no felony. Besides that certain age needs supervision and no permits needed unless you bring some fully auto BATF items. The range I go to, you have to have a pistol to rent a pistol but can rent a long gun w/o having a gun because this situation happened there. Mentor Point Blank Range & Gun Shop incident ruled suicide Reminds me I need to hit up that Gander Mountain near that range before it's too late.
> 
> Gander Mountain Said to be Considering Bankruptcy | OutdoorHub


Gotcha, so if we go I might be able to rent and shoot!!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Mmmmm, drag racing.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not sure if I just overlooked it or not, but is there a time for the tour? I assume it will take an hour or so. Is it possible to start at 0800 or later? I have to base my departure time on attending a graduation Friday evening, so I'll miss the Drag Racing :sad010: and I would at least like to make the tour and get a few hours sleep as well. I am assuming I'll hit Toledo about 0200 Saturday morning and if I calculated right it is another 1.5 hrs to Lordstown.

Never mind, I just found it - Looks like I'm missing the whole of Fridays events, I had thought the tour was Saturday.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Gotcha, so if we go I might be able to rent and shoot!!


Or you could borrow my handgun, shotgun, or rifle. I'll probably have my .22 rifle by that time too, which is easy enough for a kid to shoot. I'm sure I won't be the only one bringing guns to shoot with and people are usually pretty willing to let you shoot their gun as long as you supply your own ammo.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

If there are any others of us that are Geocachers, maybe we could take a couple of hours and go find a few in the area... I could always use a few more! And for those that have never been Geocaching and would like to try it, we'll be glad to teach you!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BrightParrot said:


> If there are any others of us that are Geocachers, maybe we could take a couple of hours and go find a few in the area... I could always use a few more! And for those that have never been Geocaching and would like to try it, we'll be glad to teach you!


Ooh. I'm in. I imagine there might be a few in the Cuyahoga NP area.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

It was champion lanes by the way!


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Are those the rocks with crystals in them? lol


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

wasney said:


> Are those the rocks with crystals in them? lol


Those are geodes lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Those are geodes lol


So your paying cash for them? How Much?

:th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure if I shouldve started a new thread but how many Michigan cruzers are going to Lordstown this year? Is there any plans for a convoy down on thursday afternoon. Sorry if this has been covered on FB but I dont have an account.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Not sure if I shouldve started a new thread but how many Michigan cruzers are going to Lordstown this year? Is there any plans for a convoy down on thursday afternoon. Sorry if this has been covered on FB but I dont have an account.



We plan on meeting up where 275 and I75 meet at 5PM. (Correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Usually we all try to catch each other as we are coming down 275/75to meet at Love's Travel Stop, 26530 Baker DLor, Perrysburg, OH 43551. Its a 2 1/2 hour ride from there to Lordstown/Austintown/Churchill. 
For me to get to Loves its a 1 1/2 ride starting from the vicinity us23/96. Im coming from Howell. In the past Ive met up with others around Detroit metro airport at 275/94. 
Maybe we should start a new thread for us Michigan cruzers to discuss this.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Usually we all try to catch each other as we are coming down 275/75to meet at Love's Travel Stop, 26530 Baker DLor, Perrysburg, OH 43551. Its a 2 1/2 hour ride from there to Lordstown/Austintown/Churchill.
> For me to get to Loves its a 1 1/2 ride starting from the vicinity us23/96. Im coming from Howell. In the past Ive met up with others around Detroit metro airport at 275/94.
> Maybe we should start a new thread for us Michigan cruzers to discuss this.


If you want to go for it. I just need a time and place to meet lol


----------

